# Newborn Jersey Woolies! Pics!



## woodleighcreek (Mar 28, 2011)

Late last night or early this morning my doe kindled! 
She had 4 live babies and one stillborn runt , which is GREAT for her first time! I thought they were all going to be dead/or she would only have 2. She built a great nest with lots of fluff. Here are the babies. It was hard to get a good picture. When I was taking the first one, there were 3 kits, but one just waddled away.  What colours do yall think they are?


----------



## Bunnylady (Mar 28, 2011)

Congrats on your little fuzzballs-to-be! 

Woolies employ the dwarfing gene to achieve showable size, so your "runt" was probably what is known as a peanut. Peanuts (rabbits that inherit the dwarfing gene from both parents) always die within a few days of birth; at least you were spared watching it fade while you tried to save it. 

 And oh, yeah - all of the kits look black to me.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Mar 28, 2011)

it wasnt a peanut, It had the same proportions as the others, just smaller. It looked like it wasnt fully developed. My doe separated it from the rest, so it took a bit of digging to find it.

I was thinking that the last two are possibly torts or broken because there skin seems to be in splotches of light and dark.


----------



## flemish lops (Mar 28, 2011)

Congrats on the Jersey woolies! They look lovley  .I am hoping to get a pair of Jersey woolies this year. I used to have one when I was younger and I just loved the breed.


----------

